# Please, help to identify compositions (Bach, Vivaldi)



## cemehblch (Feb 9, 2014)

In a tracks below there is classical compositions behind a voice, I think this is Bach and Vivaldi. I want to know titles of these compositions. Please, help.
Thanks!


----------



## cemehblch (Feb 9, 2014)

Admins, I'm sorry, I had to create this thread in sub-forum - http://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-music/
Please, move this thread


----------



## cemehblch (Feb 9, 2014)

First composition is Bach's Fantasia in G dur, BWV 572
Now I'm interesting in second track only


----------



## cemehblch (Feb 9, 2014)

Second composition is Vivaldi's Concerto in G-minor, RV 577 (opus 41#3), Largo non molto

[SOLVED]


----------

